# Orange/Creamsicle Pee



## Angie (Mar 10, 2011)

Just started my first batch of Skeeter Pee. I am only doing a 1 gallon batch to start. Hope it turns out. It sure smells/tastes good right now. I added 3/4 can Welches white grape concentrate and 1 can of orange juice concentrate. It is sitting in the primary cooling down now. Either tomorrow or the next day I am adding a Peach Chard slurry. I have that sitting in the fridge for 5 days now but reading other posts that seems to be OK. Some of the flavours from other posts sure sound good - pomegranate, cranberry, blueberry/pom....ummm.


----------



## Griff (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, that sounds good! Be sure and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 11, 2011)

so when it's done..... instead of the little umbrella, do you serve it in a glass with a wooden stick in it?





Sounds good, enjoy,


----------



## Arne (Mar 11, 2011)

Remember this thread and when it gets done, bring it back up and tell us if you regret making 1 gal. instead of 5. It sounds good, good luck with it and bet you like it when it is done. Arne.


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm starting my 4th 5 gal. batch of SP. My best was raspberry pee. I made a 5L. batch of raspberry wine, from frozen store berrys & used the slurry to start the SP. That left 4L. of raspberry wine, which is coming along quite well. Every one loved the Raspberry SP. Next month I'll make 10 gal. batch for a summer wedding for our nephew. Roy


----------



## Angie (Mar 11, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> so when it's done..... instead of the little umbrella, do you serve it in a glass with a wooden stick in it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup - a stick and a glob of vanilla icecream


----------



## Angie (Mar 11, 2011)

well, just pitched the slurry. I guess it was ready to go. Had it sitting on the counter, in a bottle with a plastic cap, and it blew the cap off. It was kinda grey though. My initial 'juice' was a nice orange and now it is sort of sludgy looking. Will have to add more orange concentrate to sweeten it and to colour it again, I think


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 11, 2011)

Angie said:


> well, just pitched the slurry. I guess it was ready to go. Had it sitting on the counter, in a bottle with a plastic cap, and it blew the cap off. It was kinda grey though. My initial 'juice' was a nice orange and now it is sort of sludgy looking. Will have to add more orange concentrate to sweeten it and to colour it again, I think



It's a good thing the cap was the weakest link, or you could of had an orange kitchen.


----------



## Angie (Mar 12, 2011)

Measured my sg this morning - 1.05. I pitched the slurry yesterday at noon and my starting sg was about 1.07. Does this stuff ferment that fast? I added the rest of the nutrients and lemon so I hope this does not stall. 

I have been reading the posts on all the other flavours and they all sound soooo good. I think I will have to limit myself to making 1 gallon batches - I would like to try some other recipes but I don't think I can drink that much SP


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 12, 2011)

Angie said:


> Measured my sg this morning - 1.05. I pitched the slurry yesterday at noon and my starting sg was about 1.07. Does this stuff ferment that fast? I added the rest of the nutrients and lemon so I hope this does not stall.
> 
> I have been reading the posts on all the other flavours and they all sound soooo good. I think I will have to limit myself to making 1 gallon batches - I would like to try some other recipes but I don't think I can drink that much SP



Still on my first batch and mine moved that fast. I started at 1.070 and when I went to bed, it was not doing anything that I could see. It was foaming nicely at 6am and when I checked it at 7pm that night, it was already at 1.040. 2 days later it was at 1.005 and still going strong

Cheers


----------



## Angie (Mar 12, 2011)

that is quick....I have been whipping a fair amount of air into mine. I have it in a primary with a lid but the lid is not snapped on tight. Not sure if enough o2 is getting in so giving it a stir a few more times then usual. Every time I do I get a nice foam on top.

Putterr....at 1.005 did you rack into a secondary or are you going to leave it until dry?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 12, 2011)

Angie said:


> that is quick....I have been whipping a fair amount of air into mine. I have it in a primary with a lid but the lid is not snapped on tight. Not sure if enough o2 is getting in so giving it a stir a few more times then usual. Every time I do I get a nice foam on top.
> 
> Putterr....at 1.005 did you rack into a secondary or are you going to leave it until dry?



You guys have the magic touch. It seems that some people struggle to get things going while others will get run over by their batch if they don't get out of the way. At this rate, you'll be sampling it soon. Good job! Start stocking up on vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Angie (Mar 12, 2011)

Can hardly wait....where is the drooly smiley??????


----------



## Angie (Mar 12, 2011)

just measured - at 1.035....down from 1.05 in about 8 hours


----------



## Arne (Mar 12, 2011)

Best get the next batch started. 1 gal=10 or so 12oz. bottles. they do not last long. Glad its going good for you. Arne.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 13, 2011)

Angie said:


> Putterr....at 1.005 did you rack into a secondary or are you going to leave it until dry?



Mine had a rather large foam/head on it the whole time. I don't have an air lock for my primary so I transferred to a carboy at the 1.005 level (when the head started to show weakening signs). That was still almost to soon as the foam threatered to blow out my air lock to the point of having to remove some. Oh well it was a chance to taste it. After adding a small amount of sugar, I would say the colour and taste reminds me of pink lemonaid. 

2 days later and it's still chugging away but starting to slow down.

Cheers


----------



## Arne (Mar 13, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> Mine had a rather large foam/head on it the whole time. I don't have an air lock for my primary so I transferred to a carboy at the 1.005 level (when the head started to show weakening signs). That was still almost to soon as the foam threatered to blow out my air lock to the point of having to remove some. Oh well it was a chance to taste it. After adding a small amount of sugar, I would say the colour and taste reminds me of pink lemonaid.
> 
> 2 days later and it's still chugging away but starting to slow down.
> 
> Cheers



Careful with the pink lemonaid. Most of it is 8 to 11 % abv. It drinks like lemonaid and kicks like 3 mules. lol, Arne.


----------



## Angie (Mar 13, 2011)

Would that be an alternate name for this stuff ---- "Mule Kicker" --"Kicking Mule" ?????


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2011)

I like the name!!


----------



## Angie (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow...have not seen anything ferment so fast. I pitched the slurry on Friday noon and now, early Sunday evening, it is down to 1.002. Just racked into the secondary to finish the ferment.

The leftover slurry is still kicking pretty good - it was so thick that it wouldn't even drain into the secondary. I did bottle it and put it in the fridge. My question is: I know some people do not advocate using the slurry from Pee but I think some people just keep it going on and on...is it better to start a new yeast or should I just use this slurry again?

I had originally used a slurry from a Peach Chard and now as I rack this Pee it smells more peach then the actual Peach Chard wine.

Starting my jam one now


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie said:


> Wow...have not seen anything ferment so fast. I pitched the slurry on Friday noon and now, early Sunday evening, it is down to 1.002. Just racked into the secondary to finish the ferment.
> 
> The leftover slurry is still kicking pretty good - it was so thick that it wouldn't even drain into the secondary. I did bottle it and put it in the fridge. My question is: I know some people do not advocate using the slurry from Pee but I think some people just keep it going on and on...is it better to start a new yeast or should I just use this slurry again?
> 
> ...





This is from Lon's www.skeeterpee.com in the FAQ section

"Using a slurry from an earlier batch of Skeeter Pee can pose problems. As yeast is pushed to its limits, the likelihood that it could develop sulfur-dioxide problems increases"

I suggest you visit his site if you already haven't.

Cheers


----------



## Angie (Mar 14, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> the likelihood that it could develop sulfur-dioxide problems increases"
> 
> I suggest you visit his site if you already haven't.
> 
> Cheers



Has anyone had this happen though??


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 14, 2011)

Angie said:


> Has anyone had this happen though??



Yep. 

You can do it if your current SP slurry isn't stressed, if you used one of the recommended yeasts, and if you take good care of the new batch. If you have things ready to go, I say go for it; the worst thing that can happen is you'll have smelly pee.


----------



## Angie (Mar 16, 2011)

Well the first batch finally finished fermenting so I added finings, kmeta etc and racked yesterday. I kept a small amount and sweetened it to taste...arrgg it IS lemony. Wasn't sure if I liked it at first since it was soooo lemony (even though lemon is one of my favourite scents/flavours). I got a lot of gunk in the bottom of the carboy this morning but it is still not clear. I will have to let this sit for a while.

I wonder if I put too much lemon in this batch - only did 1 gallon. I did add a container of orange concentrate at the beginning and there is not a trace of orange flavour. I do plan on back sweetening with some more orange and am hoping that I can get some of that orange taste then.

Time will tell


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 17, 2011)

Angie said:


> Well the first batch finally finished fermenting so I added finings, kmeta etc and racked yesterday. I kept a small amount and sweetened it to taste...arrgg it IS lemony. Wasn't sure if I liked it at first since it was soooo lemony (even though lemon is one of my favourite scents/flavours). I got a lot of gunk in the bottom of the carboy this morning but it is still not clear. I will have to let this sit for a while.
> 
> I wonder if I put too much lemon in this batch - only did 1 gallon. I did add a container of orange concentrate at the beginning and there is not a trace of orange flavour. I do plan on back sweetening with some more orange and am hoping that I can get some of that orange taste then.
> 
> Time will tell


Lemon is a powerful thing. It's one of the reasons lemon is used in furniture polish, dish soaps, ammonia, and can remove odours (like fish) from your hands. Skeeter Pee is dominated by lemon; blended flavours often show up in the aftertaste. If you're really looking for an orange-y flavour, you could try substituting orange juice for all the lemon and see how it comes out. I'd think that you would have to add a lot of sugar at the end to bring out the orange flavour though.


----------



## Angie (Mar 20, 2011)

I am still experimenting with small batches. I think on this first batch I used too much lemon as I only did 1 gallon. After stabalizing I got alot of fallout so today I decided to backsweeten - used a can of orange concentrate and some sugar. Trying to get back some of the orange taste; it's still quite tart but drinkable. Tons of sediment again. I might try the same recipe again using orange juice instead of the lemon, or a combination of both. 

Keep thing about what other flavours I would like to try - bad addition to start!!


----------



## Angie (Mar 26, 2011)

Bottled this a couple of days ago. Did some testing on people yesterday and the general comment was that it was waaayyyy to harsh. I'm not sure I back sweetened it enough but I also don't want to end up with a thick syrup! I think I added too much lemon while this was fermenting - I did take the recipe and divide all ingredients by 5 for a 1 gallon batch. Will keep playing with what I have left and try to get some of the harshness out of it. Might try a couple of drops of glycerin and a bit more sweetner.

I did start a strawberry jam one and did not add the second dose of lemon - seems to be much better. It just finished fermenting and I am now racking it to clear.


----------



## Griff (Mar 26, 2011)

Darn, was hoping it would be great. It sounded delicious and I was wanting to use your recipe. I still think it would be if we could get it right. How much lemon did you use?


----------



## Angie (Mar 26, 2011)

for 1 gallon I used 561 ml (had to convert from oz to mls). Not sure if Lon's original recipe is 5US gallons or imperial gallons and what the conversion rate should be...been using litres for too long to remember what a gallon is

Second time around I am only using 443 ml or less, adding more orange and maybe trying a vanilla bean or a couple of drops of vanilla to get more of the "creamsicle" taste. 

Right now it is just too lemony!!


----------



## Griff (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sure since i'm not very good with metrics but I think that would be roughly 19 oz. of lemon and 11.5 oz. of OJ at the start. I'm thinking since OJ has citric acid, maybe that much lemon plus the OJ was a little too much acid for a gallon......


----------



## Angie (Mar 27, 2011)

I think so too....I think more orange concentrate in the beginning and maybe about half of the first amount of lemon. If, at the end, it needs a bit of a kick a person can always add a touch of the lemon without diluting the wine too much.


----------



## Angie (Apr 18, 2011)

A bit of an update. At first this was way to harsh but I obviously bottled too soon. I got some sludge at the bottom now and it is crystal clear. A lot of the harshness has subsided and it has a good taste now. I will do this again and experiment some more. I think it would be good to start off with 3 cans or orange concentrate and 2 bottles of lemon. Instead of adding the last bottle I am going to add 1/2 the bottle and leave the rest until the end. At sweetening time I can decide if it still needs some more acidity and add the rest of the lemon to taste. I think I might also add some vanilla beans to try and get it closer to that creamsicle taste.

This definetely needs some time to age - have to wait now to get some carboys emptied!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 18, 2011)

Angie said:


> A bit of an update. At first this was way to harsh but I obviously bottled too soon. I got some sludge at the bottom now and it is crystal clear. A lot of the harshness has subsided and it has a good taste now. I will do this again and experiment some more. I think it would be good to start off with 3 cans or orange concentrate and 2 bottles of lemon. Instead of adding the last bottle I am going to add 1/2 the bottle and leave the rest until the end. At sweetening time I can decide if it still needs some more acidity and add the rest of the lemon to taste. I think I might also add some vanilla beans to try and get it closer to that creamsicle taste.
> 
> This definetely needs some time to age - have to wait now to get some carboys emptied!



Angie, The answer is to BUY MORE CARBOYS. We all know what happens when we rush to bottle so that we can get a carboy empty for the next batch.... tsk...tsk...tsk... Carboys are a good investment; as long as you don't break them, they'll hold their value even to the point of your grand-children wanting them some day.


----------



## Angie (Apr 18, 2011)

hahahaha....I have enough carboys - they are just full and I don't drink enough wine to make me bottle more often. None of my friends are wine drinkers - mainly beer and hard stuff. Guess it's time to get new friends, lol!!

Just too eager to try this stuff. Still have the next 2 batches in carboys and they will sit there for a while yet. Lesson learned!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Angie said:


> hahahaha....I have enough carboys - they are just full. Lesson learned!



Definition of "enough carboys". Having a few empties sitting around deciding what to put in them while the rest are still aging. Not knowing exactly how many you have but it's enough you really don't feel like counting either.  anymore definitions?


----------

